# Being honest (mean maybe?) on eBay!



## Senna (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been having fun with the My Collections thing on eBay.

I have a collection entitled Ridiculously Overpriced to which I'm adding qualifying items as I run across them.

I can't begin to fathom where some people come up with their pricing but they often make me chuckle.

Anyway, here's my collection of ridiculously overpriced items.

http://www.ebay.com/cln/nsaqam/Ridiculously-overpriced/83700450013


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 2, 2014)

He might be nuts but he knits nice.:rofl::rofl:
********Couldn't help myself***************G******************


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 2, 2014)

haha.  nice.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 2, 2014)

I often wonder what in the world folks are thinking. Whats sad is it is not an exception to the rule but often times the rule. For everything from indicators and 123 blocks to used drills to machines.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for putting a smile on me.

Dave


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder if these people think they are being crafty, or if they are just too lazy to do any research on what the items are actualy worth.  I can understand putting a high price on something if you have a "Make Offer" option, that way you can see how much interest there is in an item, but most of these don't do that.  There's been a G&E 16" shaper with on ebay for 2700 for about the last 6 months.  Does he think anyone is going to pay 2700 for a shaper that they should be able to get for less than 1000?


----------



## Senna (Apr 2, 2014)

cjtoombs said:


> I wonder if these people think they are being crafty, or if they are just too lazy to do any research on what the items are actualy worth.  I can understand putting a high price on something if you have a "Make Offer" option, that way you can see how much interest there is in an item, but most of these don't do that.  There's been a G&E 16" shaper with on ebay for 2700 for about the last 6 months.  Does he think anyone is going to pay 2700 for a shaper that they should be able to get for less than 1000?



I do understand the Make Offer thing for gauging interest but some folks put the ridiculous price on it with the Make Offer option and then they reject all offers.
Some sellers are famous for having ridiculous pricing. Mike Kandu is probably the most egregious but TNGtools is insane and so is imachine.

We should have a section somewhere at H-M where everyone can post stupidly priced items they run across. I think it'd be a fun section.


----------



## Barnesrickw (Apr 2, 2014)

I've seen some of the same items.  I've always wanted to post the over-pricers the same or similar item drawing reasonable bids.  Give them a glimpse at reality.  But I've also wondered if they are dealing with SWMBO pressure to sell something they don't really want to sell.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 3, 2014)

Last week I watched a manual Hardinge toolroom lathe like the one in your picture sell for $31,500 at an auction ($25,000 for the machine, plus 26% buyers premium and sales tax that came to $6,500).  A bridgeport sold for $9,000 in the same room, plus the 26% again.  I just walked out and drove home.

GG


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder if some of those exorbitant  prices are Papa trying to Momma happy?    anic:

*OK, I'll put it up for sale on ebay*


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Apr 5, 2014)

Funny list, I had seen some of those and passed on them.  I like when they use the words "Rare" and "Vintage" in an attempt to drive up the price.


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 6, 2014)

JoeSixPack74 said:


> Funny list, I had seen some of those and passed on them.  I like when they use the words "Rare" and "Vintage" in an attempt to drive up the price.


Big pet peeve of mine is the transparently manipulative way people try to title their auctions.  But P.T. Barnum's maxim will always prevail.


----------

